

The Google Search That Made the CIA Spy on the US Senate - ikeboy
https://news.vice.com/article/the-google-search-that-made-the-cia-spy-on-the-us-senate

======
stephengillie
I was expecting to see the NSA spying on the Senate, not the CIA. Maybe this
is one of the "shell games" where CIA agents are using NSA equipment and data,
and so it's a CIA investigation not an NSA one?

At the risk of sounding too cynical, I'm beginning to expect that every
classified document is classified merely to cover up mistakes, bad choices,
and other events that would make the person in power look poorly to others.

Do we really benefit - as a nation, or as a society - by classifying
documents?

~~~
danso
It's not an "either the NSA, or the CIA" situation. In this case, the CIA went
after the Senate because the Senate was pursuing an investigation into
allegations of torture against the CIA.

That said, Sen. Feinstein spoke at Stanford a few months ago, and she
aggressively defended the NSA. It was, in my opinion, a very bad speech, with
her trust and justification for NSA surveillance was as vague and cartoonish
as anything President George W. Bush said during the war on terror. And then
at the end of her talk, she went off on a rant about how you can see her house
on Google Maps.

[http://news.stanford.edu/news/2015/may/feinstein-security-
ta...](http://news.stanford.edu/news/2015/may/feinstein-security-
talk-052915.html)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j57OuqbtD9Q&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j57OuqbtD9Q&feature=youtu.be)

